# JDOM setAttribute Reihenfolge



## herdi (20. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe folgendes Problem.
Im Java Code steht: 


```
diElm.setAttribute("name", "Name von iwas");
diElm.setAttribute("nullable", "true");
diElm.setAttribute("datatype", "VARCHAR");
```

In der generierten XML- Datei entspricht die Reihenfolge nicht der oberen Angabe. 

[XML]-<DIElement name="Name von iwas" datatype="VARCHAR" nullable="true">[/XML]

Übersehe ich irgendwie etwas? 

VG


----------



## nillehammer (20. Jul 2012)

Warum stört Dich das? Die Reihenfolge der Attribute spielt bei XML doch überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## herdi (20. Jul 2012)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Warum stört Dich das? Die Reihenfolge der Attribute spielt bei XML doch überhaupt keine Rolle.



...weil die XML-Datei in einem anderen Programm wieder importiert wird und ich nicht weiß, wie das Programm diese intern verarbeitet/ behandelt. Wenn es nach deiner Aussage keine Rolle spielt, es bei dem Programm keine Rolle spielt (da es allgemein wohl keine Rolle spielt), dann ist es WAYNE.


----------



## nillehammer (20. Jul 2012)

> Wenn es nach deiner Aussage keine Rolle spielt, es bei dem Programm keine Rolle spielt (da es allgemein wohl keine Rolle spielt),


Wenn es auf Seiten des anderen Programms eine Rolle spielt, dann hau denen auf die Finger, weil sie XML nicht wie XML behandeln, sondern wie Textfiles mit ein paar spitzen Klammern drinnen.

Habe mir übrigens gerade den Sourcecode von 
	
	
	
	





```
Element
```
 angeschaut. Das benutzt intern eine Liste für die Attribute. D.h. die Reihenfolge der Attribute wird von 
	
	
	
	





```
Element
```
 eingehalten. Die Ursache für die Änderung der Reihenfolge muss also im Generierungscode liegen. Falls es da noch offene Fragen oder doch Probleme mit der Verarbeitung gibt, poste ihn dann bitte.

P.S. Bist wohl noch recht jung, weil Du weißt, was _WAYNE_ heißt. Ich nicht, ich musste es eben erst goggeln


----------

